#  Chat Ecke >   Küssen mit verschränkten Armen >

## Teetante

*Neue wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse
Küssen mit verschränkten Armen  
Erkältet sein ist blöder als mit Grippe im Bett zu liegen. Keiner bringt Tee. Keiner kauft "Mickey Maus"-Hefte oder die "Gala". Keiner hat Mitleid und streicht einem sanft den Kopf. Stattdessen wacht man schlecht gelaunt auf, entscheidet sich schlecht gelaunt, dass man nicht krank genug ist, um zu Hause zu bleiben und kriegt noch schlechtere Laune, wenn der Liebste aus Angst vor Ansteckung den Abschiedskuss verweigert. Kurz gesagt: Mit Grippe ist man mitleiderregend, mit Erkältung eine liebesbedürftige Bazillenschleuder. 
Dieses traurige Szenario gehört ab sofort der Vergangenheit an. Zumindest auf das Küssen muss künftig niemand mehr verzichten. Denn nach Angaben des britischen Professors Ronald Eccles vom "Zentrum für Erkältung" in Cardiff bleibt es meist folgenlos, wenn Viren in den Mund des Partners gelangen. Der Hauptweg für eine Ansteckung mit den Krankheitserregern verlaufe vielmehr von den Händen an die Nase und in die Augen, sagte der Wissenschaftlern dem Apothekenmagazin "Senioren Ratgeber". 
Sie sitzen jetzt erkältet und schlecht gelaunt im Büro? Sie durften weder Frau noch Kind küssen? Sie brauchen Liebe? Das ist ein Notfall und Notfälle verlangen nach ungewöhnlichen Maßnahmen. Stehen Sie auf, verschränken Sie die Arme fest auf dem Rücken und küssen Sie beherzt den Nächsten, der an Ihrem Schreibtisch vorbeigeht. Sie haben die Wissenschaft auf Ihrer Seite. *   *Original von:*  http://tagesschau.de/aktuell/meldung...EF_BAB,00.html   *Hihi, kam gerade per Email bei mir an! *

----------


## lucy230279

das probier ich irgendwann mal aus... :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

*Das war klar, aber ob Schubsi jemals in Deine Bank kommt? *fg**   :laughter02:

----------


## lucy230279

du freches, freches teetantchen!!
dafür sorge ich schon und dazu muss ich nicht erkältet sein!! so!! :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

**schrei tob brüll* Sauerstoff, biiiiiiitttttteeeeeeeee!  
Willst Du ihn an den Ohren zu Dir ziehen??*    :angry_hair:

----------


## lucy230279

keine ahnung.. das lass mal meine sorge sein.*grins*
*lucydirmalsauerstoffrüberreicht* :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

**Teetante immer abwechselnd an der Zigarette und dem Sauerstoff zieht*     
Hihihi.*   :a_01angel_1:

----------


## lucy230279

dann is ja alles prima  :Grin:

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante, 
aber sofort hört das Mädchen auf an der Fluppe zu ziehen. 
Das ist ungesund macht Raucherbein, Herzinfakt, Atemnot usw. und zudem, stinkt das doch.

----------


## lucy230279

sterben muss sie sowieso, schneller gehts mit marlboro.
wir können es ihr nicht ausreden, lieber obelix..

----------


## Brava

Hei ihr zwei was treibt ihr hier
Muss ich euch ein Sauerstofftzelt bringen
Finds echt lustig :laughter08:   
gaby

----------


## lucy230279

ja brava, hast du zufällig eins dabei? mir is schon schlecht vor lachen und es tut so weh, langsam fang ich an hyperventilieren
*lucynachluftschnappt*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava, 
na dann wart mal ab bis die zwei auch noch auf Dich los gehen. 
Die sind dann nicht mehr zu bremmmmmmmmsen ! 
HILFE LAUT JETZT IM VORAUS SCHREI ! 
Aber das ist nun mal so mit SÜCHTIGEN Patientenfragen-Jusern, da gibt es kein halten und zurück mehr.

----------


## lucy230279

vor allem kein heilmittel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Brava

Auf mich gehn die schon nicht los.
Bin kein Fliegengewicht das sie umrennen können 
Sauerstoffzelt müsste noch eins wo rumfahren 
Grüssle Gaby

----------


## Teetante

**Teetante liegt schon wieder unterm Tisch vor Lachen und hat die Tastatur auf den Bauch geschnallt*  *

----------


## Brava

muss ich kommen dich retten 
Gaby

----------


## Teetante

*Das geht hier schon seit Stunden heute so! Aua, Muskelkater vom Lachen und nun liege ich mal wieder unterm Tisch!  
Hihihihihihi.*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante 
wenn Du so weiter machst ist der Boden auf dem Du ständig wälzst bald durchgescheuert.  
Bleib doch einfach mal auf dem Stühlchen sitzen. 
Sonst muß Dein Göga einen neuen Bodenbelag knüpfen aus 
Autositz-Bezugsstoffbahnen

----------


## Brava

Haste was getrunken? 
Gaby

----------


## Teetante

*@ Brava! 
Jaaa, TEE und das schon den ganzen Tag! 
@ Obelix! 
Lars ist heute in Sifi, der kommt heute abend wieder! Vielleicht denkt er dran, mal zu winken!!!*

----------


## Brava

Na Tee hat aber nicht solche auswirkungen
War noch Rum drin? 
Gaby

----------


## Teetante

*NEIN! Tee ohne Schuß, dafür aber auch Brennesseltee und der entwässert bekanntlich, vielleicht liegt es daran?? *lach* 
Außerdem bin ich ja hier nicht alleine verrückt, die machen ja alle mit!! *

----------


## Brava

Ist doch lustig,mir gefällts 
Gaby

----------


## Teetante

*Mir auch! Mische ja auch kräftig mit.... Sitze auch wieder auf meinem Stuhl und liege nicht mehr unter dem Tisch, ist so unbequem auf Dauer....*

----------


## Brava

Na mit 2 Fingern ist das schwierig mitzuhalten 
aber Spass machts

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava,  *Wer hat was getrunken ?*  Jetzt steh ich auf dem Schlauch !

----------


## Brava

Na wir geh in deckung sonst wirst du vernascht,wir feiern hier

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante 
Das mit dem Brennesseltee hat dann aber gewaltige Auswirkungen auf Deinen Brainstorm ab jetzt nur noch vorsichtig trinken !

----------


## Brava

Ich glaub Andrea kann nicht mehr,oder sie reitet nach Hinkelsteinhausen

----------


## Brava

Hei Andrea Süsse wo bist du abgeblieben

----------


## Teetante

*Hier, ich reite im Schweinsgalopp zu Obelix!*

----------


## Brava

Wir müssen einen andern finden,Obelix will nicht happa machen

----------


## Teetante

*Schubsi's Rezept hört sich gut an, da gehen wir hin!*

----------


## Brava

Mal sehen ist ja nicht weit von mir weg,vieleicht gibts da gutes Happa Happa

----------

